# What is your GSD's favorite Toy?



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

What is your GSD's favorite Toy? Post a picture if you can. We have the cuz's but I'm always looking for new ideas!









Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Chance and Abby are obsessed with Tennis Balls! They do have other toys and balls ~ but they prefer the tennis balls. When they are outside they both want the same one and dirtiest one they can find! They will drop it in the water dish then roll it in the dirt to coat it in mud ~ YUCK!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Luke's favorite is his bad cuz. It was supposed to be an outside toy but he loves it so much that every time he goes out in the yard he takes it with him and when I call him in he has to bring it back in also.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie's fav is the wubba!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

As of late it's Bawk Bawk (aka cuz chicken, but we can't call it chicken because then she thinks CHIKEN! and goes to the freezer)

We have two...inside Bawk Bawk lost a foot this morning and his squeaker is barely hanging on. She just likes to lay there squeaking it. She has both the red and yellow.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

The large Jolly Ball is Ramsey's favorite


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Jiva is crazy about her Po doll. It's a kids toy teletubby - the red one, Po. She's had this since a tiny pup & it remains her favorite. Recently she removed the stuffing from the body, but she still loves the deflated Po just as much. She hasn't deflated it's head yet, but it is missing it's ears. She makes monkey noises when she plays with it. So cute, I hope she never stops that!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Mikko's favorite- "The Kong"


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo's favorite toy is an extra large red kong.


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

His tug is his favorite - though he loves alot of other toys and he loves his ball on a rope too.









But the tug I would say is his fav.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Tennis Balls and water!!!!!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

over 4 years old now and still obsessed with the frisbee


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Lancer's is his Orbee


















Second is whatever Kayla is currently playing with. They both love the large jolly balls


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is obsessed with his ball, doesn't matter what size or kind 
he goes mental over them


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Every time I bring Kessy into a pet store to pick out a toy, she always searches up and down the aisle until she finds a Cuz. Not a chicken cuz, not a dino cuz - always just a plain one.
She loves all toys, but the Cuz is the one she'll pick if she has a choice!
I've been meaning to video it because it's so funny to watch. Next time she's at the pet store I'll bring a camera.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

A hard rubber ball. She has several colors with no apparant
favorite.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Pretend this is a gsd.







Rafi's favorite toys have all been made by Planet Dog, from the Orbee-Tuff line. http://www.planetdog.com/category.aspx?categoryID=46&startpage=0

Football:










Pink Fetch Ball:










Soccer Ball:










Baseball:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

The Robit


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Lucy...those little red laser pointer lights. She would, I think, chase that red dot around on the rug for hours. She knows we're doing it but doesn't care, unlike Nikki, who, once she found out it was human-controlled, lost interest.


Nikki...bubbles. Like Lucy with the laser light, Nikki would chase them around, jumping, flying through the air, catching and killing them for hours if we allowed it. She knows the humans are making the bubbles but is fascinated by them anyway.


those are the very favorite toys.


Next favorite "toys" for both...chipmunks. Live chipmunks they can see through the fence stealing grain from the goose pen. Both girls will run back and forth along their fence, hoping for a fat little chippy to run through their yard.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto - ball ball ball oh wait, it's the sunspot that reflects off the screen door onto the driveway. ball ball ball. Oh hey it's the hose, hose hose hose, ball! Look something to play tug with! Getting hot, jump in the pool, dig out the water. Throw the ball in the pool, soak down head getting it back. Ball ball ball. Run in the house, it's cool in the basement, wait it's my jolly ball! Mmmm tasty Morgan neck. Feeling sleepy, need a nice bone to chew while Mom watches TV.

Morgan - booda tug, stuffed squirrel, the deflated orange ball the size of a softball. Occasionaly a deflated basketball or a cuz. She used to be a tennis ball addict - I dont' let her have them anymore becuase she wouldn't play with them unless they were all nasty been in a dirty hole in the yard fermenting for a week.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Aodhán's special toy is the rubber ball that came with the Chuck It. It's the only toy she will actually defend and not let the puppy have.









Caleb likes any toy that Aodhán has, but so far he seems to prefer any kind of tug toy. He even tries to play tug with balls (watch out for those teeth).


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I have to laugh about the doggies who love the nasty dirty tennis balls...our old girl Samantha loved them, and the nastier the better.

Whenever I would wash them, she couldn't wait to get them once they were dry and put the taste and aroma back in. And new ones...she decided it was her job to filth them up. 

Does anyone else's dog fixate on one certain tennis ball? Like, for instance, we would have 12 of them lying around on the floor and once Samantha got it in her head to play with a particular ball, that's the one she wanted. We would try to trick her with one of the others but she always knew it and she would bark at us to give her the "right" ball.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto would fixate on the same tennis ball - 11 dry ones on the floor and he's waiting for me to pick up the slimy one. One more reason we don't have tennis balls anymore.

Morgan used to take the brand new ones outside and bury them like a bone. If I gave her a tennis ball, at nearly 8 years old, she'd still dig a hole for it and bury it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hmmmmmm - hard to pick a "favorite" 

Orbee balls are a big hit, as are cuz'.....the bigger ones used to be everywhere - but slowly have cracked from being flexed in jaws - so pieces of them - the solar system ones seem to not last anymore at all.....I got a opaque green ball that seem to have held up...

my 'ghost' male, has always loved teh 'big mean kitty' toys - he does not destroy them - but Basha disembowels them for him, so we don't have many of those left...

and I think water bottles might be high on Basha's list!

Talking about letting one pick them out in the store - Basha will go for a latex toy, 3 color cords intertwined, looks like a horse snaffle bit......that is her 'high value' toy....

they really have not been big on kongs - my black and silver, Kelsey, was a kong freak - they were her favorite and she would catch them on the bounce!

Lee


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Chico loves his Kong Tennis Ball!! It has a squeaker in it that he just squeaks over and over and over...etc. I am sure the neighbors just love when he goes on a squeaking tirade







He other favorite is a soccer ball I got a garage sale. It would have taken first place except no squeaker.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

something funny happened yesterday...

Mr Pip went out and did some shopping. One of the bags he brought in and put on the sofa. It contained a bunch of random things plus a squeaky tennis ball and a polo type shirt for him.

Nikki jumped up on the couch, nosed around in the bag, and brought out...not the tennis ball.....but the shirt.


Good thing I saw her right away or it would have sustained major chewing damage.


She must have figured the tennis ball was her sister's present and the shirt was for her.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Kaylee loves her giant Jolly Ball and tennis balls for outside games. Inside, she likes anything soft with a squeaker. 

But her very favorite thing of all is her tug. I made one for outside using the below toy tied to a cheap jump rope. I can pull it madly around the yard and have her chase it, toss it over a tree branch, or just squat down and have her tug. She will do anything to get to play with this thing.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is obsessed with his jolly balls, he has a habit of gathering them all up and then taking one by one and shaking the living crud out of them, poor balls, lol. 








He also loves his tennis balls









Isa loves tennis balls more then any other toy but she also likes to play with some of the jolly balls.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli loves tennis balls too but they are bad for her teeth so I use rubber balls instead. Her favorite toy is the orange chicken sort of thing with the unbreakable squeaker, she just can't kill that thing, it comes back to life no matter how hard she chews it!

We keep her toys in the hallway closet. Whenever she wants her toy she goes over there and whines a little while she stares at me as if to say come on Dad get me my toy.


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

these are the only ones i like that withstand teeth for long periods and they're soft so don't hurt on hard catches


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: angieroseKaylee loves her giant Jolly Ball and tennis balls for outside games. Inside, she likes anything soft with a squeaker.
> 
> But her very favorite thing of all is her tug. I made one for outside using the below toy tied to a cheap jump rope. I can pull it madly around the yard and have her chase it, toss it over a tree branch, or just squat down and have her tug. She will do anything to get to play with this thing.



We had one of those tug things...supposed to be firehose material covering a rubber core....practically indestructible, it said.

Ho ho

I looked at the handle and thought...wow...they'll tear right through that in no time

Ho ho again

after a couple of weeks, the handle was the only thing left...the rest had been ripped to shreds by the Beastie Girls

I finally had to fling it in the trash when they weren't looking


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is Onyx's favorite frisbee, they are great and virtually chewproof.








The only problem is they sink in water
She carries it like a taco!
Her toy of the moment is the Jollyball w/ handle. Like Isa is pictured with. Onyx is obsessed this summer with it. 
Karlo loves his jollyball teaserball, I have to put it away so he will not constantly bark at it.








Kacie loves cuz's all sizes and colors, bad and good!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PipiK
> 
> 
> We had one of those tug things...supposed to be firehose material covering a rubber core....practically indestructible, it said.
> ...


I guess I'm lucky in that she grabs the handle more than the actual toy part! She has another without the handle for inside that she hasn't shredded yet. She prefers to tear up edible things (including sticks if I'm not looking).

But then, she's just getting in her adult teeth. We'll see how she treats her toys in another month!


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Ruger is obsessed with the Jolly Balls. The more worn out they are, the more he likes them!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheyenne's favorite is the puzzle ball. I'll fill it up with kibble and she'll roll it around until it's empty and then watch me to get me to fill it again.









Sir's favorite would probably be Cuzs, he loves to squeak squeak squeak them.
Cheyenne also loves Cuzs, we had two, one good one bad, but the bad one is lost in the vents and the other has vanished to lands unknown, so we have to buy some more.

The Jolly Ball with the rope is also a favorite.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

soccer ball or sticks


----------

